# Witch Wizard



## Confusticated (Oct 24, 2003)

.................


----------



## HLGStrider (Oct 24, 2003)

Because of the tradewinds. The Concord jets going over Mordor caused these big tradewinds that would alter the course of anything that flew that way under two-hundred-sixty-seven pounds (and we know for a fact that witches float on water so they don't quite meet this requirement) sending them plumeting into the sea of Bengali, where the Roc would pick them up and drop them into the middle of Cirroth Ungol, which is how Shelob had survived all those years on the Atkin's diet.


----------



## Celebthôl (Oct 24, 2003)

Because then who would have been the person that knew everything and killed the Balrog and turned into the white and defeated Saruman and and and and!!!


----------



## Beorn (Oct 24, 2003)

One must ask this question, and keep in mind that two swallows could possibly carry a coconut from a tropical climate to a temperate climate with a sort of runner between their legs. One could not do it because the European Swallow, however large enough, is non-migratory, and the African swallow, however migratory, is not large enough.

Following this same principle, a Gandalfretta the Grey would not be able to carry Frodo to Mount Doom because his power is not strong enough. There were no other peoples capable of helping him carry him either. However a Gandalfretta the White would be able to carry him, but Frodo wasn't around when Gandalfretta the Grey was turned into Gandalfretta the White...

On a more serious note, consider this:

Exodus 22:18 KJV: Thou shalt not suffer a witch to live.

It goes against his faith. Although one may argue that the same punishment goes for wizards (Leviticus 20:27), wizard is used in LotR in the way of magician, not male witch.

- Mike


----------



## BlackCaptain (Oct 25, 2003)

What Mike said


----------



## Éomond (Oct 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Beorn _
> *One must ask this question, and keep in mind that two swallows could possibly carry a coconut from a tropical climate to a temperate climate with a sort of runner between their legs. One could not do it because the European Swallow, however large enough, is non-migratory, and the African swallow, however migratory, is not large enough.
> *



"How do you know so much about swallows?"


----------

